# Regretting board purchase



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

you are pretty much the exact same specs as me (i'm 6'4" about 170lb) and i ride a 159, its a bit shorter board for guys like us but as long as the board is stiff enough you should be fine. Now as for sims i have a pair of sims boots that i like, their boards are mid range i think, better than 5150, lamar, etc. from my experience with them anyway. If you can still return it and are willing to drop another 150 to 200 on top of the 200 you already spent to get a good quality brand name board then by all means do it. If you don't wanna do it that board will be fine for you, especially since its only your second year riding.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Sims aren't junk in my experience, but if you look around, you can find a better board for the about the same money you spent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

well i mean if you weren't happy with the 5150 i'm not sure how much better sims are in quality. i just would've tried to stretch my dollar further.

09 k2 darkstar 161 - 188.90 free s&h (deal50 coupon)
K2 Darkstar Snowboard 2009 : Snowboards | evo outlet

09 Forum Seeker John Jackson 158 - 166.25 free s&h (extra5 coupon)
Forum Seeker John Jackson - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com

there are other deals on those sites as well but those are just a few links that i just sent to my friend looking for a board.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah dude it will still get you out on the mountain. I mean you prob. could pick up a board from last year for about the same price thats better quality but yours will still be fine.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sims is definitely better than 5150. The beef that people have with Sims is not really that it is bad quality. It's just that you can get better boards for the money.

As for your size, your weight should be the major determining factor of your size selection. The next factor you need to consider is your boot size. 12 and up should be riding wide boards. Based on your weight, you can go as low as 157. Ignore the myth about selecting a board based on your height. Your board can't tell how tall you are, but it does know how heavy you are when you initiate turns and such. Stance does affect your sizing too, but this is only the case if you have an extra wide stance or if you are like 7'5 170lbs (highly unlikely).

You can always return your board if you have any doubts about it. Here is a great deal you might like. Certainly better than the Sims you got there.

Tech Nine Team Snowboard


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Quit shopping at sport check.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

my first pair of boot was Sims and they lasted me 10+ days before it fell apart...all packed out with a hole at my toe.

but i definitely think u can get a better quality board with old models for the money u spent. Its just matter of finding the right size.
________
blonde girl Cams


----------



## NinjaKixx (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'm gonna return it because I just found out my buddy bought the exact same board @ the end of last year anyway.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a Sims all mountain board for a few years. It actually held up much better than my Burton, Ride, or K2 boards but was nothing special to ride. Gave it to a friend last year.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Sports Authority near me has had a bunch of that model Protocol since last year. I thought it had a kick ass graphic. It also has triax glass and a sintered base so I was figured it couldn't be too bad. I was waiting for it too drop in price to like $150 or something so I could pick it up as an early season/park/destruction board, but they never dropped the price below 200.


----------

